# Best way to attach table top?



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

I am building a coffee table and two end table. Made from red oak 18" x 48" and 18" x 23" ( end tables). Legs and skirts will be M&T or sliding dove tail joined. What is the best way to attach the top? Some type of cleat in the corners, screw through end skirts. What is the best way to account for wood movement?


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I've used these for years:
http://www.rockler.com/table-top-fasteners

Just make a slot on the inside of the skirt and screw these to the top.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

I usually cut a dado around the inside top of the skirt about 1/4 inch down. Then you can make small cleats with a 1/4" tongue rabbeted out on top a little less than 1/4. Slide that into the dado you made and screw it to the top. That allows the top to move with the weather and it is easily adjusted.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

FishFactory said:


> I usually cut a dado around the inside top of the skirt about 1/4 inch down. Then you can make small cleats with a 1/4" tongue rabbeted out on top a little less than 1/4. Slide that into the dado you made and screw it to the top. That allows the top to move with the weather and it is easily adjusted.


That sounds like a very elegant and very labor intensive way of doing that. I do like the theory though, may try that at some point.

Don't make a lot of tables meself, but I like those clips that wericha linjed,. I've also heardtalesthat if you drill a hole in the skirt and wiggle the drill bit a bit to ream the hole out, it'll work pretty well with just a screw


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> That sounds like a very elegant and very labor intensive way of doing that. I do like the theory though, may try that at some point.
> 
> Don't make a lot of tables meself, but I like those clips that wericha linjed,. I've also heardtalesthat if you drill a hole in the skirt and wiggle the drill bit a bit to ream the hole out, it'll work pretty well with just a screw


 Without a picture, it sounds more complicated than it is. It only takes a few minutes to make the clips and it takes no longer to make enough for a few tables too. I am just not that great at explaining it on paper without drawing it. It is rather simple.....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I went through how I wanted to attach the tops of my coffee table and endtable last year.....Here's the discussion and how I ended up doing it....It's worked out well for me...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/my-coffee-table-build-52461/index2/


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

FishFactory said:


> Without a picture, it sounds more complicated than it is. It only takes a few minutes to make the clips and it takes no longer to make enough for a few tables too. I am just not that great at explaining it on paper without drawing it. It is rather simple.....


Im fairly certain i grasped what you were talking about. Your post was very well said, im just lazy and your method sounded like a lot more work than wiggling the drill bit. Then again, im sure your way works better too


----------



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

*thanks for all the input*

Thanks for all the input I will keep an open mind and see how it works out. I do like the clips, seems easy enough, the drawbore pegs wont work because skirts will be M&T to the 2x2 legs. I will post some pics when I get started.


----------



## Woodford (Feb 24, 2012)

wericha said:


> I've used these for years:
> http://www.rockler.com/table-top-fasteners
> 
> Just make a slot on the inside of the skirt and screw these to the top.


This is by far my favorite way to do it. Surprisingly strong and so easy to install and remove if needed.


----------

